# ford/new holland gt75 lawn tractor



## shoprat430 (May 4, 2008)

starter/solenoid spins when i try to start engine.diesel motor(was told it's a 2 liter).are diesel and gas starter/solenoid setups the same as gas?i get one silly question for first time diesel user.i removed the starter/solenoid and turned the flywheel by hand.the gear in the sarter moved easily when i tried that.the new holland dealer said $286 for a new setup.my guess is the contacts in starter need replacing so maybe that would be solution.also the key ignition switch will turn on the glo plug but won't start the engine.i jump start the motor using the post on the starter.any ideas about why one part would work and not the entire engition switch function.electical isn't really one part i'm good at.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you checked the fuses and circuit breakers? 

Bench test the starter to see if it will run with battery jumper cables. Try jumping through the solenoid first, and then direct to the starter motor stud. If the solenoid lead does not jump off the starter you likely have a solenoid problem. If it does and you have checked the fused good, the problem is between the starter switch and or relay and the starter. 

You will have to check the relay and or starter switch. 

Pretty much a job of start at the beginninng and eliminate the possible causes in order.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

bump


----------

